# Mac G4 Tower will not recognize CD



## Kellergirl (Aug 23, 2008)

I am running 10.2.8. When I put in the CD, it does not do anything. The drive is showing up as recognized, and I have in System Preferences to open ITunes when I put in a blank or music CD. Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong? Thank you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Even if the drive is being recognized, it could still be bad, and not able to read disks anymore. The only way to know for sure is to try it in a different Mac.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

What does it say in system profiler?


----------

